# N-Schiene abdecken?



## sk1rie (16 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane seit einigen Jahren Schaltschränke.
Jetzt sprach mich kürzlich jemand an, dass die N-Schiene im Schaltschrank nach der neusten "DIN-Vorschrift" abgedeckt werden muss. Konnte aber weder sagen, wo das steht, noch warum das jetzt plötzlich Vorschrift ist. Woher er dass hat, wusste er auch nicht mehr.

Ich hab darauf hin mal einige Fachkollegen befragt und die schauten sich auch nur ratlos an. Sowas hatte noch keiner von denen gehört und ich auch nicht.

Wisst Ihr vielleicht mehr?

Bei den Schränken handelt es sich um ganz normale Schaltschränke mit 400V/N/PE-Einspeisung zur Steuerung von Lüftungsanlagen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2011)

Hallo,

also in der DIN EN 60204-1 habe ich als Suchbegriff "Neutralleiter" eingegeben und nichts gefunden.

Da wird sogar vom Kennzeichnen blanker Neutralleiter gesprochen.

Die Neutralleiteranschlussklemme muss isoliert sein.

Wir decken Neutralleiterschienen unten im Schaltschrank ab, um 
versehentliche Verbindungen zwischen N und PE zu vermeiden.

Z.B. durch Metallkanten von Schaltplanordnern während der Fehlersuche. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (16 August 2011)

Also nach 60204 müssten Neutralleiter wohl abgedeckt werden.

Die Begründung:
nach 3.33 ist der Neutralleiter ein Aktives Teil
und aktive Teile müssen nach 6.2.2 gegen direktes Berühren, also mind. IP2X bzw. IPXXB, geschützt sein.

Quelle: EN60204-1 2007-06
War aber auch in der Ausgabe 1998-11 schon exakt so gefordert, mit anderen Worten das ganze
ist weit davon entfernt "neu" zu sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also nach 60204 müssten Neutralleiter wohl abgedeckt werden.
> 
> Die Begründung:
> nach 3.33 ist der Neutralleiter ein Aktives Teil
> ...


 
Da hast Du auch Recht . Meine Weisheit ist aus der selben EN in 13.2.3

morgen nochmal recherchieren...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (16 August 2011)

Die müßen nach IP geschützt sein, und sind diese durch den Schaltschrank. Dieser erfüllt ja den IP.

Ich würde erst einmal festlegen ob die 60204-1 für einen Schaltschrank von Lüftungsanlagen anzuwenden ist. Die Anlagenbauer die ich kenne sagen immer diese wäre nicht anzuwenden.
Eine Lüftungsanlage ist eine Anlage und keine Maschine. Für eine Heizungssteuerung gilt die 60204 ja auch nicht.

Einen anderen Aspekt würde ich auf die BGV A3 werfen, auch dort müßen aktive Leiter abgedeckt werden.


----------



## MSB (16 August 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Die müßen nach IP geschützt sein, und sind diese durch den Schaltschrank. Dieser erfüllt ja den IP.



Was so aber auch nur stimmt wenn ich den überall gehassten verriegelnden Hauptschalter einbaue,
sprich das ich die Tür nur Öffnen kann, wenn die "Netz-Trenneinrichtung" aus ist.

Wobei dann aber immer noch das Problem ist, das der N im überwiegenden Teil der Anlagen nicht durch den Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird.

Selbes steht auch in der 0660-600-1 und etwas dürftiger auch in der 0100-410,
und irgendeine dieser Normen ist 100pro anzuwenden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sk1rie (17 August 2011)

Danke erstmal, dass Ihr Euch gedanken darum macht.
Ich denke, dass unsere Schaltschränke tatsächlich in die Rubrik Heizungssteuerung fallen könnten, da eben auch oft Heizungen dabei sind, selten jedoch Heizkessel.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob eine Lüftungsanlage nicht vielleicht doch eine Maschine ist. Aus elektrotechnischer Sicht wird eine Maschine doch dadurch definiert, dass elektrische Energie in Bewegung umgewandelt wird. Besonderheit bei Lüftungsanlagen ist dann nur noch, dass bewegte Teile grundsätzlich (im normalen Zustand) gekappselt sind.

Wir bauen und planen unsere Schränke nach folgenden Richtlinien:

DIN VDE 0100-200 Errichtung von Niederspannungsanlagen        
DIN EN 50178 (VDE 0160) Ausrüstung von Starkstromanlagen mit elektronischen BM        
DIN EN 50262 (VDE 0619) Kabelverschraubungen für elektrische Installationen        
DIN EN 60439-1 ( VDE 0660 T 500) Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombination        
DIN EN 60947-1 (VDE 0660 T 100)    Niederspannungs-Schaltgeräte-Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen        
DIN VDE 0845-1 Schutz von Fernmeldeanlagen gegen Blitzeinwirkung, statischen Aufladungen und Überspannungen aus Starkstromanlagen


----------



## ExGuide (17 August 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> DIN EN 60439-1 ( VDE 0660 T 500) Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombination


Diese Norm steht auf der Abschussliste und darf "nur" noch bis zum 1. Nov. 2014 angewendet werden.
Neu gekommen ist die EN 61439-1:2010 in D im Juni 2010. Es macht Sinn, schon heute danach zu prüfen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## sk1rie (17 August 2011)

Ich denke, dass die Frage, nach Maschine oder nicht, unbeantwortet bleiben darf.

Ich bin jetzt im Internet auf das hier gestoßen:

http://www.de-online.info/archiv/2003/10/index.php?Page=a_de-prax01.html

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Mir ist jetzt nur eins nicht ganz klar:

Ich bau ja meinen Schaltschrank nicht nach Unfallverhütungsvorschriften der Berufsgenossenschaft sondern nach DIN.


Wie stehts es denn dann eigentlich um solche Klemmen:










Ist das dann überhaupt zulässig? An die Schiene heranzukommen ist zwar nicht ganz so einfach wie an eine blanke N-Schiene, jedoch dennoch sehr einfach möglich.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Ich denke wenn man von "Abdecken" spricht, meint man damit auch bestimmt "fingersicheres Abdecken". Wozu sonst die Abdeckung... ?

Daher würde ich die Frage damit beantworten, ob die Klemmen fingersicher sind.


----------



## Tommi (17 August 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Ich bau ja meinen Schaltschrank nicht nach Unfallverhütungsvorschriften der Berufsgenossenschaft sondern nach DIN.
> 
> 
> Wie stehts es denn dann eigentlich um solche Klemmen:
> ...


 
Hallo,

eine berufsgenossenschaftliche Vorschrift hat Gesetzescharakter, ist also
nicht zu verachten.

Das mit den Klemmen wissen vielleicht die Forumskollegen von Phoenix-Contact, oder kennen jemanden in ihrer Firma, der das weiß.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Proxy (17 August 2011)

Mal so gefragt ist dann auch ein PE ein aktives Teil? Beim Kurzschluss leitet er ja Strom??? Muss ich den dann auch Verkleiden/Abdecken?

Bzw. meinen PEN Schiene ab wann muss man die Verbindung zwischen PE und N nicht mehr Isolieren? Muss auch die Schraube auf der PE Schiene von dem Verbinder Isoliert werden?


----------



## sk1rie (17 August 2011)

Der PE ist kein aktives Teil.
Nur Teile, die im störungsfreien Zustand Strom leiten, sind aktive Teile.

Sonst wäre ja der Blitzableiter ebenfalls ein aktives Teil, oder der Heizkörper oder der Schaltschrank selber oder die Montageplatte 

Nunja, die Sache scheint nun wirklich schwierig zu werden. Hab mit noch mehr Leuten gesprochen und die machen das alle nicht.

Es muss also eine "Ausrede" geben, warum man den N nicht immer/unbedingt abdecken muss.


----------



## Proxy (17 August 2011)

Gut da hab ich aber auch ein Paar PE's die Strom leiten im normal Zustand z.b. durch FU's mit Schirmung ect.
Aber egal per Definition ist es kein aktives Teil.

Ich würde als ausrede vielleicht nehmen, dass bei N zu PE keine gefährlich hohe Berührungsspannung entsteht und somit kein Schutz nötig ist. N-PE<60V bei natürlich korrekt arbeitenden PE.


----------



## MSB (17 August 2011)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Nunja, die Sache scheint nun wirklich schwierig zu werden. Hab mit noch mehr Leuten gesprochen und die machen das alle nicht.
> 
> Es muss also eine "Ausrede" geben, warum man den N nicht immer/unbedingt abdecken muss.



Stellt sich die Frage ob:
a) Wenns jeder nicht so macht es deshalb richtig ist
b) Objektiv kommt es ja dadurch nicht mittelbar zu einer Gefährdung
c) konsequent zu ende gedacht, wären dann im Schaltschrank höchstens Luft/Kriechstrecken,
aber keinerlei Basisisolierung notwendig
d) könnte man durchaus die Umhüllung des Schaltschrankes (+ Öffnen nur mit Doppelbart-*Schlüssel*" als ausreichend ansehen,
und da auf jeden Schaltschrank groß der Aufkleber ist "Vor Öffnen des Gehäuses ..."

Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ich raus will.

Zu deinen Installationsklemmen, in dem Bereich wo die eingesetzt werden,
herrscht hinter diesen Abdeckungen oft noch nicht mal fingersicherheit,
auch bei gefährlichen Aktiven Teilen, und da die Abdeckung nur mit Werkzeug zu öffnen ist, muss das auch nicht sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (17 August 2011)

ich kenne keine Fall wo ein N fingerischer abgedeckt wäre.
Einzige Ausnahme: IT-Systeme (da ist aber von Haus aus N als Spannungsführend anzusehen).

N ist zwar ein aktiver Leiter der aber gegenüber Pe ein vernachlässiges Potential führt.

Bei RCD´s kann es natürlich durch ungewollte Verbindung von N mit PE zu einem ungewollten Auslösen des RCD´s kommen. In diesem Fall wäre die fingersicher Abdeckung ev. noch gerechtfertigt, sonst sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit! 
das alles nur aus der praxisnahen Sichtweise. Wenn ein Vorschriftenfuchs das wirklich fordert?????


----------



## sk1rie (18 August 2011)

Ja klar, wenn ein Kunde das fordert denke ich da garnicht drüber nach. Dann wird das gemacht und gut ist.
Wenn der Kunde aber keine Ahnung hat, bin ich gefragt 

Wir haben uns jetzt firmenintern so verständigt:
Der N ist ein aktives Teil und kann durchaus unter Spannung stehen. Im störungsfreien Zustand sind N und PE jedoch am Trafo miteinander verbunden. Da alle Metallteile mit dem gleichen PE verbunden sind wie letztendlich auch der N, ist es ausgeschlossen, dass es zu einem gefährlichen Zustand kommen kann.

So gesehen, im Fall einer (oder mehrerer gleichzeitig auftretenden) Störungen könnte durchaus auch der PE unter Spannung stehen.

Diese Sichtweise würde auch erklären, warum viele Leute den N nicht  abdecken.

Soweit gehen auch alle mit, mit denen ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe.

Eine sorge hab ich dabei allerdings. Wenn der N vom Einspeisekabel getrennt wird kann es auch mal ganz gut am Finger kribbeln, wenn man die N-Schiene berührt. Vor allem wenn man schwitzige Hände hat.
Das ist bei uns zwar noch nie vorgekommen, aber das heißt ja nix. Bisher hat auch noch kein einziger PE in meinen Schränken ohne händischen Eingriff/menschliches Fehlverhalten seine eigentliche Funktion ausführen müssen. Trotzdem plan ich den immer mit ein ... 

Übrigens nutzen wir diese Klemmen als Standard für Spannungsabgänge mit kleinen Strömen. Sind von der Handhabung her echt super und platzsparend.


----------

